# Best Retrieve That Wasn't a Retrieve!



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Somebody earlier posted requests for memeorable retrieve stories from this year. Here's what happened to me:

I took my dog for a quick walk for ruffed grouse yesterday evening. We did okay getting three birds on the first six flushes. I was hunting a logging trail and my dog got birdy and trailed a ruffie into heavy cover. She flushed the bird and I made the shot. I could hear the birds wings beating the leaves and saw my dog pick it up. I waited for her to fetch it back, and waited, and waited. What was the dog up to? I coulde see a patch of her yellow fur through the trees and she just seemed to be standing there. I whistled her and she didn't move. She is getting quite deaf so I walked towards her I noticed she was holding the bird in her mouth so I walked over to take it from her, still wondering what the old girl was up to. As I bent down to take it a second grouse burst out of the grass right in front of her nose. I did not even get off a shot and got a very dirty look from the dog! I had a good laugh right there.

Canuck


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

thats pretty awesome. :lol:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Well sure. She couldn't talk with the grouse in her mouth. :beer:


----------

